# Best size for box perches?



## Happicat

This has probably been asked a zillion times before, but I'm really really new to pigeons (and to this Forum) and want to get it right. I've got six birds that currently roost on shelves and/or rafters (their loft is converted from part of my garage and goes right up into the roof space). I want to put a bank of eight box perches on one wall, and was thinking of 12" x 12" x 12" for each box. Is this too big? Would I have a problem with more than one bird squeezing into the same box? I want to give them enough room to turn round but still keep it to one bird per box - any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Ross Howard

I have 12/12 in breeding pens & 8/8
For rollers in my kit box . I'll try some pics may be sideways these are 12/12


----------



## nancybird

They look like happy birds.Thats very nice.


----------



## TylerBro

do you want to be able to use them for breading as well .. and how big is your loft ... 


i have two types of box perches.. 

1st are 6inches wide/long ... 9 inc high and i think about 2 2-1\2 inch wide .. for one bird
2nd are two foot deep and 16 tall and 18 wide/long... use them for extra nest boxes if i need 2


----------



## Revolution Lofts

I'm building box perches soon myself, I want the birds to feel secure in their perch so I'm making mine 12 inches long and 12 inches high, and 6 inches deep. I know a lot of people only go 4 inches deep, but in my opinion 6 inches is fine for young birds as most of them won't be trying to breed/lay eggs anyways. This is a good size in my opinion for racing pigeons. Small breeds don't need as deep of a perch, 4 inches deep would be fine. But I think all box perches should by 12 inches long and 12 inches high, I've seen small box perches and I've seen the birds sitting all awkwardly and I just don't prefer them


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This should be better.


----------



## mikeyg

Here is a picture of the box perch I built and they have plenty of room...


----------



## Happicat

mikeyg said:


> Here is a picture of the box perch I built and they have plenty of room...


Looks great, any chance you could give me an idea of the measurements?


----------



## Ross Howard

Thanks Shady bug.


----------



## nancybird

That looks good.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Your Welcome Ross


----------

